# Perfect for beginning but will want for more



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. Looks like Bosch did not do well on this product.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

They look good in the store.


----------



## jshroyer (Nov 10, 2013)

Yes they do look good in the store. I think its a ok saw just needs a better fence mechanism. if that was better i would have nothing but good things to say about it. I think because i have issues with this saw i find all the other items that bug me.


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

Good review. Looks like a reasonable value. I've come to prefer Bosch tools over the past few years, and have not been disappointed. Blessed will be the engineer who can design a $500 fence to be sold on a $450 saw. On the other hand, just about any fence can do accurate work, you may just have to do a lot of measuring and tapping rather than just move it and lock it down. 
Roger


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

The Bosch 4100 and all other saws in the class are designed with portability first in mind. As a direct drive saw with a cast aluminum table, it won't have the level of stability that you can get with a cast iron saw. In addition, the fence is good for the class, but I shyed away from it because of concerns of alignment as you mentioned. I never got it to reliably move in parallel like a proper T-style fence, one with a box steel fence. That's why I think the Dewalt fence has some user convenience and safety advantages.

One other thing I would add is that the table size is smaller than most cast iron contractor style or cabinet saws, by about 2 inches. That drop may not sound like much but does makes it difficult for longer work. My Dewalt paired with a Irwin Marples 40T ATB blade has worked very well for my smaller projects, but was not the right tool for the job when I try to rip a 6' long board (with proper outfeed support). That was less of a problem on any of the cast iron contractor saws or cabinet saws I've used.

For the price and class, it's a great saw when viewed from the lense of portability (where the criteria would warrant a different rating). For fine woodworking, the design decisions made to make the saw portable really does affect the tool's performance for fine woodworking, so I agree with the review rating in that regard.


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

This saw is my daily driver and, given the limitations of my shop, it is the very best tool for me. My shop is not a shop at all: everything is on wheels and is rolled from garage to the driveway and so for mobility and then footprint when folded & stored this is a great saw.

Re: accuracy… guilty, but in my case I design around the shortcomings. "Fine" woodworking is over my head, but I've made chests, a wardrobe, and numerous shelving units with the tool and the outcome has been uniformly up to my exacting standards. "Design around" in my case means ensuring that cuts and dimensions are repeatable. I may not be able to dial in a cut to the exact 64th of an inch, but I get what I can and then build off of that. Following plans to the letter isn't a requirement for me. Drawers that work well and pieces that fit together nicely are a requirement, and this saw suits me.

The fence IS trouble out of the box, but I remedy this with set-up blocks and Woodpecker squares. Dialing in to the aforementioned 64th is what I give up, but binding and burning only occur when I neglect the extra steps in the set-up. And with planes dialing in occurs after the saw has been turned off.

Re: mess, yep it is. The cardboard trick cited in the OP works only so well. I've tweaked the trick by replacing the cardboard with a homemade cloth bag and the connection for my dust collector and close off the stray openings with foam pipe insulators. I now probably get 90% of the dust, but 10% is still a ton to miss. Shuddering at the thought of using this indoors for any length of time!

Bottom line: recognize that this saw is built for mobility, not dead-nuts accuracy. But with care and skill the shortcomings need not impact the quality of your work.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Maybe you got a bad fence, mine has worked great for 5 years now. I have never had one single problem with mine. It gives me a square cut, I use it before the Joiner and it is a good enough cut that I only need a pass or maybe two on the joiner. You can adjust the tension of the fence at least mine can be.

I have put uncountable number of Bf through this machine and it still cuts accurately. I have only put one new blade in it, a Diablo Thin Curf., cuts like pudd'n.

Most of your problems with it, is that it is doing exactly what it was designed for, and that's not woodworking. Mine has worked great for woodworking so you either got a bad one or need to learn how to adjust your machine better. Or, stop complaining about a machine not doing something it wasn't designed to do.


----------



## joshuam39 (Aug 13, 2014)

I just got this saw. Have it put together. Tomorrow, I'm going to get it calibrated and let her rip. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

I love the saw. I looked at the Dewalt and Rigid offerings in the same class. They didn't really come up to the same standards.

I think she's a good one. True it has a great portability feature, but the accuracy, dependability and durability have served me well. I still don't believe I can get a better portable saw.


----------



## loupitou06 (Apr 17, 2009)

I have the same saw, and spend a lot of time tweaking and adding options, namely:

lateral and outfit extensions, really make the saw much safer by supporting large pieces on the left and rear of the saw, given that the cast aluminum table is indeed a bit short
I have the old version 4000 but I retrofitted the 4100 riving knife and blade guard system, cost me another ~100$ but I truly prefer the safety and convenience of the riving knife

I've used this saw for about 6 years now and did everything possible with is, from ripping 8/4 walnut to resawing 8" boards (one cut on one side, another on the opposite and cut whatever remaining with a handsaw), didn't have a bandsaw at the time and didn't mind tripping the breaker 10 times….
With the help of a friend, I have broke down full plywood sheets on this tiny table.

I have done very tight joinery on this saw, tenons, dados, you name it.

This is probably the tool I am the most attached to because it allowed me to do so much when I started "woodworking" with nothing but a jigsaw and a cordless drill 

Don't let the size fool you - this is no unisaw but with a good blade (I only use think kerf) you will do so much with it !


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

It sounds like a solid saw. Thanks for review.


----------



## Maxxtemper (Jul 27, 2014)

For the class of saw, I think the Bosch outshines the Rigid and Dewalt equivalents, but JET has a Contractors saw out that really just blows all three of those guys away. I bought the JET JBTS 10" contractors table saw last November and I still love it. Replaced my previous dewalt direct drive 10" saw and was amazed that I had that sub-par saw for four years; the JET literally cuts circles around it. Also using a tempered marple blade, but used same blade on dew alt, so I can really tell the difference. And for $650 this saw is best value with best performance. Just wish Powermatic made one… that would be key.
With that in mind get rid of the Bosch, get a JET. 

Here is link to the saw for your reference…
http://www.southern-tool.com/store/jet_707000_jobsite_table_saw.php


----------



## htsmith (Sep 2, 2014)

I have a Ryobi Model BTS10 Table saw. I am thanking about upgrading to a better saw or upgrading this saw with 80/20's aluminum T-slotted. I have $300.00 to work with. Does anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## joshuam39 (Aug 13, 2014)

htsmith, Porter Cable has a table saw for around $300. It's pretty highly rated at the price point.
http://www.lowes.com/pd_510902-46069-PCB222TS_4294607762__?productId=50146380&Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNs%3Dp_product_qty_sales_dollar%7C1&facetInfo=


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Let me get this right. Are you saying you make an angled cut between the blade and the fence? 
That is a quick way to cause hangups and kickbacks. The better way to do it is to put the fence on the side away from the tilt of the blade. You could also use a straight edge with clamps on the side away from the tilt.

I'm not hollering at you, but you, as an engineer above all people, should realize that the blade spinning at 2500-5500 rpm with a thin kerf is going to flex when it contacts the wood.


----------



## BBrown626 (Jan 11, 2013)

I have had mine for about 7 years? Fantastic tool for what it is intended to be. I wouldn't expect a job-site table saw to provide the same level of performance of a cabinet saw whether it is the fence, dust collection, power, etc. It is a replacement for my sliding table saw, but does what I need it to when on site for an install.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

With being new to the tablesaws and woodworking there is going to be a learning curve. I have had this same saw for about three years. For the footprint I wanted this one outshined the offerings from other manufacturers. Mine is mounted on a custom rollaround stand with a hole in the center for sawdust to fall through. I have a container attached underneath to catch the sawdust which I can then shop vac. The custom stand reduces the footprint yet I am still able to make a 25 inch Rip. I actually like the fence and believe it is the best in the class. It just takes figuring out how to use it. I have made some very fine furniture with the saw.

Rip cuts that are not straight are not necessarily the saws fault. Operator error contribute to it as well as stress released by the wood when cut. The bosh blade is serviceable but you will notice a significant improvement with a quality blade. The Saw has plenty of power. I have ripped through 4 inch thick red Oak with it. Just watch the feed speed. With proper in feed and outfeed tables, the saw is capable of ripping 10 and 12 foot boards. I use plastic topped folding tables for this versus the Saw mounted extensions bosh sells.

You have made a good choice, give yourself some time to learn woodworking and to learn the tool.


----------



## Big_T (Sep 7, 2014)

> For the class of saw, I think the Bosch outshines the Rigid and Dewalt equivalents, but JET has a Contractors saw out that really just blows all three of those guys away. I bought the JET JBTS 10" contractors table saw last November and I still love it. Replaced my previous dewalt direct drive 10" saw and was amazed that I had that sub-par saw for four years; the JET literally cuts circles around it. Also using a tempered marple blade, but used same blade on dew alt, so I can really tell the difference. And for $650 this saw is best value with best performance. Just wish Powermatic made one… that would be key.
> With that in mind get rid of the Bosch, get a JET.
> 
> Here is link to the saw for your reference…
> ...


Apparently they liked your review and raised the price to $750.

On another note, everyone now has the 4100 "on sale" for $569. That usually means something new is coming out soon to replace it, so should I wait it out or just go ahead and get one? I like the portability of the 4100 so I can store it away in a corner of my garage 6 months out of the year, and have read hundreds of reviews to gauge it. The fence problem does exist but not sure if it matters since I am not a pro and just a weekend (err, monthly) warrior. Some have said the 4100DG digital fence is the remedy, but that one has problems too. I am new to this forum, but would like to get some work done starting in 6 weeks when it gets cooler and it's now time to tool up. Is there something better than the 4100 and is there a review to back it up?


----------

